# DPC Watchdog Violation



## Dreadmyst87 (Jun 15, 2013)

Hey there everyone. My roommate had some malware on his computer and his bloatware norton wanted money so i had him install Malware Bytes and AVG 2014 Free edition to run some scans to try and get rid of it. when i got home from work today he said that it wouldn't boot so i looked at it. When i turn it on it acts like its appling an update but then i get a pretty ligh blue screen saying an error occured and when it reboots it brings me to the recovery menu. have tried all basic proceedures i know to troubleshoot OS's but none have worked.

steps i have tried thus far:
System restore: said failed to restore to previous restore point

Automatic repair: got an error saying unable to repair

safe mode screen was black then showed a green screen that said restarting





So far i am not impressed with 8 for troubleshooting nor do i like the UI. half tempted to try and put win 7 on it.

The machine is a stock Gateway SX2110-ub25 
Model


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi there,

Perhaps the machine is still infected, since it won't boot up anymore you may try the Windows 8 Advanced Startup options here.


----------

